# packing breed question



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I am new to the forum. Let me first say thank you for all the great info that is floating around. I have learned a ton already. Can't wait to start putting to use. I aquired to pack prospects through adoption a Ober Alpine X, and a La Mancha Ober X (My avatar Pic).Both are at 9 months now and scale at 102 and 107. Both are very friendly and seem to be bonding nicely. We are able to go for hikes off lead with no problems..... Both are from the Barr Z (Zoe Barr) here in Selah Wa. 

I want to build a string of 4 to 6 for a hunting / hiking companions for our family. What is your guys opinion for the best breeds for my area. I don't want to end up with a cross that will have problems with our climate. It can get into the 100's and down to the 10's regularly. Lot like high desert just not high around 1500ft. From what I have read some breeds have heat issues. What is your opinion? 

Also I am looking for a goat or 2 that I can start packing on now. Waiting is going to kill me! I think I'm addicted already and I am barely getting started.

Thanks,
Brian Robertson
509-307-3040


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Oops thought I said. I live in Selah Washington. About dead center of the state.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The general info I am familiar with reading about heat intolerance is with the sannens and some sannen crosses. I have never heard of a cold intolerance in goats. Overall most goats are will take below zero weather if they are healthy, out of the wind, dry, and allowed to grow out their winter coat (no heated barns). Feed can make a different during sever cold. When it is hot plan hikes with water stops. Our Oberhali's have seen it all. With unusual summer cold, like when we take them on a high altitude hike, and the temps drop significantly we use goat coats. It makes me feel better. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had Pig (Sanaan cross) in the west desert during the summer. It was hot for all of us, but we took our time and shared the water. 
He stayed right with me.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I drove through Selah a couple of weeks ago during archery elk/deer season. It was an honest to God 99 degrees that day. Ughh! But...I've never seen so many goats in my life! (mostly boers by the look of them). Selah definitely seems to be the goat capital of Washington. :lol: 

We have four purebred Saanens and I have to admit that they seem to have a hard time in the hot weather. Even when hiking unloaded in temps above 80 degrees they soon begin panting and noticeably slow down. I love their size and gentle personalities, but have to admit they aren't the best choice for a warm climate. One of the desert breeds would probably be a better choice for your area.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My 3 goat boys are Saanen, Oberhasli x Saanen, and Oberhasli. We live in an area that is hot (100+) in early summer. The winter nights get cold (teens to below 0 occasionally). It's higher than you (about 4500 ft). It's right where the desert changes to oak/juniper forest. The Saanen boys do a bit better in the cold season, because they have more bulk and mass. But I don't think there's much difference among them in hot weather. They shade up in that kind of heat, and so do I. 

Your La Mancha x Oberhasli goats should do fine in your area. And it looks like you have a good source for getting more of them. The only thing that doesn't seem right about them is that they don't have any ears. Goats should have ears.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

jross said:


> Goats should have ears.


My g'pa used to say, "I complained that I had no shoes until I met a man who had no feet."

Goats are like teenagers... even with ears it is unlikely they will listen. ;-)


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 1, 2 yr old Saanen, and 1, 1 year old alpine/nubian cross. When it's 80 degrees or more, my Saanen slows quite a bit. My alpine cross seems to do a lot better and he's only 1 yr. This is not packing, just hiking, steep country.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Bob, you crack me up!


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Hello Brian

I am also new to goat packing and am starting my pack string for hunting and back packing. I started two years ago. The waiting is the hard part. I have three Alpines in training so im going to brag about them. I started reading about pack goats in 1995 (The Pack Goat) and did extensive research looking for the perfect goats for me.

I may upset some folks for saying this but I think that the" Alpine weather "is Gods gift to the Goat Packer. Of all the dairy breeds Alpines are the 4x4 go through hell anything goat. The Alpine and Alpine croses produce huge powerful, handsome intelligent pack goats.
Keep the horns on your Alpine for a natural cooling divice. It will also help them with predators and loose dogs. I was recently on a walk near my home in Burbank WA and was attacked by two bulldogs that got loose. The male dog tried to go after my biggest weather and he (Wapiti) head butted the dog with his horns knocking that bulldog back about three feet. The loose dogs then attacked my German Shorthair and bit her up good. I was so made I could spit nails. We swam out of the attack when a nieghbor stopped in his vehicle and helped me. Get some Alpines you cant go no better.

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Curtis.King said:


> I think that the" Alpine weather "is Gods gift to the Goat Packer. Of all the dairy breeds Alpines are the 4x4 go through hell anything goat. The Alpine and Alpine croses produce huge powerful, handsome intelligent pack goats.
> Keep the horns on your Alpine for a natural cooling divice. It will also help them with predators and loose dogs.
> Curtis King Burbank WA.


I'm with you ther Curtis. Love my Alpines. Though I have to admit that I've had some Obers that were real trail eaters too. But then they are close cousins to each other so they should be comparable.


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with Curtis & Rex. I have Seven full blood breeds and four Hybrids (cross breeds), 43 wethers all together and a total of 73 with does and other kids. If I had to choose just one full blood breed it would definitely be the Alpine followed closely by the Oberhasli. We all live in Kansas where the heat index can easily get over 115 and the winters are capable of -20 wind chill. The toughest of the full blood breeds is by far the Boer, as far as dealing with the Hot & Cold. We've witnessed our Boers sleeping in the snow at 10 degrees, and laying in the sun at well over 100 degrees. The Boer and Boer Crosses tend to be followers and not leaders (so far), but are capable of carrying Big weight numbers all day. You do not want a group of all leaders so some followers are OK. Our Sabors (Saanen/Boer) appear to not have the same heat intolerance issue that the Saanen has. We definitely see a heat intollerance with the Saanen, but we still adore the breed and their Packing abilities. Goats are not all the same, go with the good stuff & keep the horns on.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Someday I would like to breed big, beautiful, hard-working goats with excellent conformation and outrageous color. Our Cuzco has inspired us to see if we can consistently re-create him someday. Of course, I keep hearing bad things about Nubians as pack animals (loud, lazy, etc.), but if I could find a couple of Nubian bucks that would throw nice, quiet, hard-working kids when crossed with Alpine does I'd do it. Our goat is extremely quiet (even has a soft, pleasant voice on the rare occasion he uses it), he'll go all day with a big load and not complain, and he's smart as all get-out. I've fallen in love with the airplane ears, so now I want to breed pack goats that have them. Ugh... wild colors and airplane ears... how much more frivolous can a goat breeder get!? Attitude and conformation are, of course, the primary concerns here. But it never hurts to have some extra bells and whistles if the basics are in place.  

The sheer number of goat people who have expressed interest in Cuzco and who have staked their claim on him should we decide to part ways has made me think there might be a market out there for goats like him... if I can figure out how to recreate him. Might be difficult. He seems to be a bit unique, particularly in his coloration. Sounds like his work ethic is also rather unusual among Nubian crosses. But hey... trying to re-create a totally unique goat sounds like an excellent challenge! Where's the fun in life if you don't shoot for the impossible once in a while, right?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We used two new bucklings last year. One is a light Ober color and the other is a splashy two tone with a solid blazed face. Both threw amazing colors  Here is a link to our prospects. http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com/apps/p ... id=1116004

Kinda funny though, most years its the boys who get the nice paint jobs but this year it was the girls  Ill have to take a few quick pics and post em


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Heat intolerance is more of an individual trait and not a breed trait. None of my saanens horned or dehorned have shown any more heat stress than any other goat on any individual trip.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Mostly agree with Carolyn Eddy. Though breeds like Toggenburgs who are notorious for thick and or long hair are always the first to get hair cuts come summer time. Followed by Lamanchas, Saanens and then Alpines. Here on the farm when the spring weather starts to turn warm, the goaties will start hiding in the shade and panting as cool as 65 degrees if out in the sunlight. Now, the order I placed em in is just what I see in my own herd and like Carolyn said, it has alot to do with the individual goat.


----------

